# My build / Money pit project / few for sale parts / hopefully will be a diesel monster one day!



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

So guys I thought I should make a fourm for my build....

Goal.. 

Make an audi to look dope
Have it in a shape like no other
Make my diesel engine distroy a decent amount of gasser cars
Dump it

Cars...

I got 2, If I fallow logical thinking. I would pick the "new" car. Cuz it has a stright body! Old one was totaled number of times.

For sale parts.. 

Just ask cuz most of the none used parts will be sold or thrown out.

How will I do this, Well both my quattro's has leaky gas tanks, so I am pulling out the rear suspention and gas tank of the new one and do 1 mod to it and send it out to rebuild. I will also gut the new one and figure out if it stays (pretty sure it will). Than put it together.. Also my diesel engine will have alot of stuff done to the engine. Like proformance diesel pump, bigger turbo, intercooler (diesels never had it), etc. So lets put some pics and get this show on the road.










This is the "new" audi.. its an 1987 Audi 5000 CD turbo and of course quattro.. Has almost half a million kms! But its an audi so its just getting broken in :laugh:




























Has v8 seats 










Also has poorly adjusted HID's



















This is the "old" audi.. also an 87.. but its an 5000 S quattro










The new audi on the operating table.

Sorry for the crappy cell pics!


----------



## MoldovaDIZEL (Jan 15, 2010)

good luck


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

So, I have not picked which audi stays.. But I want a rebuilt gas tank (both are leaky). So here goes nothing... I'm removing the gas tank from the GREY audi 5000 aka new one..How do we do this? Easy get freinds to help.. and suffer with every single bolt...










The freind helping..


















Now that its removed, I will take it to get it rebuilt, they qouted me 175. That includes 3 years warranty! Also I will try to get the gas tank have a small little mod, I will explain why later.










As you can see the rear brakes on the "new" audi is far from good. And also its an 87 5000 so it has solid brake discs. So I already got a 91 audi v8 brake set up sitting around! The v8 brakes are also has vented brake discs so should stop a bit better.


----------



## VWinA (Oct 20, 1999)

bump for 2.0l 10v turbo diesel coolness


----------

